# banjo catfish



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i would like to get a banjo catfish. and more or less just wondering if there is anything special i need to know about this fish.
i have done quite a bit of research and it says to add some oak leaves, anything else?

and are they ugly? i saw one picture that showed the catfish and they look pretty good, then another one and it was the ugliest thing i have ever seen


----------

